# Big horn saddle model # question



## saleo7482 (Jan 4, 2016)

I would like to know any information about the model or # of this saddle. It has a 1914 stamped on the leather tab under the metal emblem with "big horn " on it. These are in front of the pommel. Its a light ,square skirt with a roughed out seat. 
It may be a pleasure or reiner. I want to know if the bars are QH or narrow or wide. 

Any info is appreciated. Photo is attached. # is in front under pommel.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

saleo7482 said:


> I would like to know any information about the model or # of this saddle. It has a 1914 stamped on the leather tab under the metal emblem with "big horn " on it. These are in front of the pommel. Its a light ,square skirt with a roughed out seat.
> It may be a pleasure or reiner. I want to know if the bars are QH or narrow or wide.
> 
> Any info is appreciated. Photo is attached. # is in front under pommel.


Have you tried to contact Big Horn directly? Their customer services seems to be pretty good.


----------

